# My day at the Somali show!



## Vixxen

We had a great day at the Somali cat club show on Saturday  It is always a great show with friendly people, great cats and really well run.

I took my usual silver female neuter Mina, my 7 year old moggie in the HHP section to help make up numbers as it is a small club/show and one of my NFC boys on exhibition.

Mina did up proud once again and won her first Olympian, which is a huge achievement for a cat that is not even 2 years old yet! she also won best of breed, four 1sts and a 2nd in sides and then went on to be best female neuter and overall neuter, missing out on overall BIS to a wonderful mature adult female.

My little moggie won best in show non-ped pet, which is not bad going considering we don't show her now and her last show was in 2009! and my NFC boy sat and looked pretty on exhibition all day and got a fair bit of interest


----------



## Reets

We had a lovely day at the show, and saw your beautiful cats. Congratulations.
It was a fab show, wasn't it?

She looks really relaxed tucked under Anne's arm in the photo too


----------



## Vixxen

Reets said:


> We had a lovely day at the show, and saw your beautiful cats. Congratulations.
> It was a fab show, wasn't it?
> 
> She looks really relaxed tucked under Anne's arm in the photo too


Thank you  it was a lovely show, everyone is giving excellent feedback and saying how much they enjoyed it!

She was relaxed yet still had to have her say on the matter! Lol


----------



## alixtaylor

She was such a stunning girl! Lovely to see her. I went along and ended up swooning over all the usual silvers.


----------



## Vixxen

alixtaylor said:


> She was such a stunning girl! Lovely to see her. I went along and ended up swooning over all the usual silvers.


Ah I love silvers but my previous Somalis have all been usuals! Did you get to speak to breeders?


----------



## Reets

Now, I love usual Somalis, but to date have had a sorrel girl (she was the only cat we have had from kittenhold), a sorrel silver tortie girl (aged 4 when we got her) and her mum, a fawn silver tortie girl (aged 6 when we got her), and just the one usual, a beautiful boy whom we adopted at 7 years old and who sadly died last year aged at almost 10 years old.

No Somalis at the moment, just our rescue tabby boy - we got him after Bruno died last year.


----------



## alixtaylor

Vixxen said:


> Ah I love silvers but my previous Somalis have all been usuals! Did you get to speak to breeders?


I did indeed, we've found the breeder I think we will go for eventually, but we aren't able to add to our family until we have bought a house, most likely in a year or two. I'll be doing plenty of Somali admiring until then! Still trying to convince my husband he wants a usual and a usual silver 



Reets said:


> Now, I love usual Somalis, but to date have had a sorrel girl (she was the only cat we have had from kittenhold), a sorrel silver tortie girl (aged 4 when we got her) and her mum, a fawn silver tortie girl (aged 6 when we got her), and just the one usual, a beautiful boy whom we adopted at 7 years old and who sadly died last year aged at almost 10 years old.
> 
> No Somalis at the moment, just our rescue tabby boy - we got him after Bruno died last year.


That's quite an spectrum of colours! I was snooping around on the electronic somali register and found lots of the makeitso lines, particularly with the tortie/sex linked.


----------



## Reets

I think my first girl, Tanoshimi Bel Amie, and Amber (Learoyd Amber) and Rosie (Makeitso Apricot Rose) are on the register! Not Bru though - I don't think Alison put her cats on EROS.

Intrigued to know your choice of breeder now!


----------



## Biawhiska

Weldone


----------



## alixtaylor

Reets said:


> I think my first girl, Tanoshimi Bel Amie, and Amber (Learoyd Amber) and Rosie (Makeitso Apricot Rose) are on the register! Not Bru though - I don't think Alison put her cats on EROS.
> 
> Intrigued to know your choice of breeder now!


I will PM you!


----------



## Vixxen

Which breeder did you choose? 

All are excellent breeders but I have two favourites by far


----------



## alixtaylor

Vixxen said:


> Which breeder did you choose?
> 
> All are excellent breeders but I have two favourites by far


Will also PM you!


----------



## urbantigers

I must try to get to this next year. Lovely cats. I have 2 Somalis - a red longhair and a usual shorthaired kitten. I don't show but I am thinking that some time in the future I would like to give it a go (won't be for some time as 2 cats is my limit).


----------



## Vixxen

urbantigers said:


> I must try to get to this next year. Lovely cats. I have 2 Somalis - a red longhair and a usual shorthaired kitten. I don't show but I am thinking that some time in the future I would like to give it a go (won't be for some time as 2 cats is my limit).


The club show is a great friendly day out! Do come along in March 

I will have another girlie with me as I now own a lovely little Sorrel too


----------



## Reets

She's lovely Vixxen, what is her prefix?


----------



## Vixxen

Reets said:


> She's lovely Vixxen, what is her prefix?


They are both Brizlincoat


----------



## Paddypaws

Can someone explain what a 'usual' is in terms of the Somali cat? layful


----------



## alixtaylor

Paddypaws said:


> Can someone explain what a 'usual' is in terms of the Somali cat? layful


Usual (or Ruddy) is the most common colouring for the breed, it's a rich golden brown ticked with black.
http://www.somalicatclub.com/som_cols.htm
http://www.somalibac.co.uk/documents/somalibreedpol.pdf
http://www.somalis.co.uk/Somali Genetics.html


----------



## Vixxen

You also have usual silver, which is silver with black ticking


----------

